# Gateway 4860 DX won't restart



## techie4life (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been having problems lately with my Gateway 4860 DX desktop PC restarting. Whenever I installed Windows Updates or need to restart for other software installations, it will act like its going to Restart but then it doesn't do anything after the Screen goes blank. 

I did recently install more memory because my desktop computer was not responding in Firefox and sometimes IE when I do use it. But I made sure that the memory was seated correctly and in place well before putting the cover back on the tower. I upgraded from 8 GB to 16 GB of DDR3 RAM. I made sure I had the correct type of memory too, I bought it off Crucial.com so I don't think that is the issue.

So I hope someone knows how to solve this issue with my Gateway PC that I haven't had super long either. I've had it for a little over a year or more. 

Thanks for your help here :smile:


----------

